# The Purity of Ignorance by John French - A Story of the Horusian Wars



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

...huh. Well I have no idea what this is about, beyond what somebody on Facebook figured out from the cover, it's seemingly about this guy;

Covenant - Lexicanum

Which would make sense since Horusians are a faction who believe that the Emperor can be resurrected via a Divine Avatar, like the Thorian belief, but where they become Radicals is that they think Chaos can be used to achieve this, and that Horus in his final days was an example of such an Avatar. Covenant is an Inquisitor devoted to rooting out beliefs like these and putting their practitioners to the torch.

So the question is, is this a new series?? Because if so I would heartily approve of that, we need more Inquisition stuff and we've had two Inquisition series so far about Inquisitors dealing with the enemy without, it would be very interesting to read about an Inquisitor whose job is to investigate his own kind.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ooooooooo! I had the model for Covenant in the Inquisitor table top game, had many successful games with that bad ass. So yeah, look forward to this.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

This is new to me but after reading the posts here it sounds interesting! 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't have enough Inquisitorial intrigue, if you ask me, especially if it's French writing it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The purity of ignorance is one of the upcomming summer of reading short stories. But another of them is the long missing the keeler image.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwww just a short?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - The Purity of Ignorance

Short story as I said. 2.99€


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Awwww just a short?


It's a short, I linked it in the 7 days of Summer-reading thread. 

*Edit*: Oh thought you meant the Keeler Image, which was also a part of it. ^^


----------

